# Old wooden ice cream bucket



## abaxter0 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have an old wooden ice cream maker that needs a little TLC. I've done a little wood finishing in the past year which I've really enjoyed and I've used several types of finishes like poly and tung oil. I would like to use something on the bucket to "freshen" it up as it is very dried out but I know I shouldn't use anything that will seal the wood. Should I simply apply a stain or is there a product that will keep the old color? Thanks!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe if it were mine and not used as a ice cream maker anymore I would just wax it with Johnson Paste Wax. If you wish to add color, Briwax makes colored wax. If it is still being used I would probably use a low sheen polyurethane varnish. As far as color, only you could make that choice. You should make it whatever color pleases you.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are still using it I would not use any finish that could get into the space between stave's or on the inside. 

When a bucket gets so dry that it will no longer work I usually just throw it out. The problem is that wooden bucket ice cream makers are getting hard to find.

Geor ge


----------



## abaxter0 (Aug 15, 2012)

I definitely want to keep using it (like you said, these things are hard to find anymore and the new ones just aren't the same quality). The bucket works great in the sense that it holds water perfectly and the wood is beautiful when wet but it looks pretty weathered when dry. I'm thinking maybe I'll use a light stain that will give it some youth but maintain the integrity of the bucket. Thanks for your input!


----------



## slevapaul (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the nice information. Wooden things needs the perfect finishing as it may get damaged with the water and stuff. So the oil based finishing is the best considered to give the proper protection to the wood.


----------

